# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Σπίθες και κακή καύση μηχανών

## Eng

> Σπίθες στις τσιμινιέρες, είναι ένα φαινόμενο που συχνά πυκνά εμφανίζεται στα πλοία. Δεν μπαίνω σε ξένα χωράφια, ας μας εξηγήσουν οι μηχανικοί γιατί.


καλησπέρα...
θα σας απαντησω λεγοντα σας την πρωτη φραση που μου ειπε το πρωτο μου αφεντικο στα Τσιμεντα στην ΑΓΕΤ, "Τι; Ερωτηση; Βαλε φορμα και ελα να σου πω.."
Οποτε λοιπον..βαλτε φορμιτσα και safety equipment και παμε Μηχανοστασιο. Το προβλημα μας ειναι καπου στη μεση της Κυριας Μηχανης. Οποτε, παμε να ανοιξουμε την Σαρωση. Εκει θα δειτε πως υπάρχουν πολλά λάδια λογο κακων seals με τη lub oil tank. Αυτα τα λάδια με την κάυση καίγονται και σαν συνέπεια κατευθύνονται οι σπίθες στο μονο μερος που υπάρχει οξυγόνο, στην τσιμινιέρα. Απο κει βαινουν με τη μορφη σπίθας. 
Τωρα τι μπορει να το δημιουργησε? Γενικοτερα το θεμα εγκυται στο βασικο γεγονος της κακής καύσης στον θαλαμο. Οι λογοιπεραν απο τα seals (στεγανα) ειναι αρκετοι οπως παραδειγμα, η συνεχομενη λειτουργια της Μηχανης σε φουλ στροφες, γεγονος που θα δημιουργει επίσεις σπιθες λογο της εξαιρετικης παροχης καυσιμου αλλά μειωμένης παροχής αερα απο το Τουρμποτσαρτζερ. Το αντιθετο επισης ισχυει..λειτουργια σε χαμηλες στροφες οπου παλι θα εχουμε το κλασικο μπουκωμα της Μηχανης. Μεγαλη θερμοκρασια του πετρελαιου που μπαινει στην κυρια μηχανη με αποτελεσμα οι συνθηκες p,v,t που ισχυουν για καθε τελεια καυση να μην αποδίδουν, εδω δηλαδη ειναι μια καθαρα Θερομοδυναμικη εξήγηση!
Τωρα καποιες λύσεις προ..Overhauling, να ξεκινησετε με βαση τις τρεχουσες στροφες και πάρτε θερμοκρασια καυσαεριων στον καθε κύλινδρο. Χαμηλώστε την Μ.Ε σε half και πάρτε πάλι θερμοκρασιες κυλινδρου. παρακολουθειστε αν υπαχει διαφορα (σιγουρα υπάρχει) και κατοπιν καμποση ωρα τρεξτε τη Μ.Ε σε MCR (Μεγιστες Στροφες Λειτουργιας) για αρκετη ωρα ωστε να καουν ολα τα απομειναρια απο τα λάδια ή τη καρβουνα μεσα στον κυλινδρο κι πάρτε πάλι θερμοκρασιες. Πιστευω πως με αυτο τον τροπο κατι θα εχει γινει. Αν οχι, τοτε παιδια..παμε σε αλλες παραμετρους, δηλ. να δουμε για ποιο λογο γινεται η κακη καύση και η μεγαλη θερμοκρασια (τουρμο, ψυξη κλπ).
Αυτα λοιπον, πάντως να ξερετε ενα πραγμα οτι στη ναυπηγικη ολα ειναι συνδυαστικοι παραμετροι. Δεν υπάρχει fixxed απάντηση για μια αιτια.
Για οτι αλλο χρειαστειτε..εδω ειμαστε οι Μηχανικατζες!

----------


## Apostolos

Ευχαριστούμε για την κατατοπιστική απάντηση. Το θέμα αντιγράφτηκε απο το Αθενς

----------


## Georgecz3

Ευχαριστουμε για την απαντηση. Να σαι καλα
Ελυσες μια απορια που είχα πολυ καιρο.

----------


## mastrokostas

Οι μαύρες αυτές καύτρες και οι σπίθες ,ήταν ένα τεράστιο πρόβλημα παλιά στα κρουαζιερόπλοια ,διότι έπεφταν στην πισίνα ,στις ξαπλώστρες και στους μπουφέδες ,με ανεπιθύμητα αποτελέσματα !Στα τουρμπινάδικα βαπόρια γινόταν χαμός ,και ιδίως μετά από εκαπνισμο ,αν και γινόταν τις πρωινές ώρες όταν οι επιβάτες δεν κυκλοφορούσαν στα καταστρώματα . Τα προβλήματα αυτά οδήγησαν τις εταιρίες στο να σχεδιάζουν τις τσιμινιέρες ανάλογα ,για να περιορίσουν το φαινόμενο αυτό , αλλά και στα νέα βαπόρια που η τσιμινιέρες μεταφέρθηκαν ποιο πίσω και οι πισίνες μπροστά από αυτές βελτίωσαν αρκετά την κατάσταση .
1.jpg
2.jpg
3.jpg
4.jpg
5.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> καλησπέρα...
> θα σας απαντησω λεγοντα σας την πρωτη φραση που μου ειπε το πρωτο μου αφεντικο στα Τσιμεντα στην ΑΓΕΤ, "Τι; Ερωτηση; Βαλε φορμα και ελα να σου πω.."
> Οποτε λοιπον..βαλτε φορμιτσα και safety equipment και παμε Μηχανοστασιο. Το προβλημα μας ειναι καπου στη μεση της Κυριας Μηχανης. Οποτε, παμε να ανοιξουμε την Σαρωση. Εκει θα δειτε πως υπάρχουν πολλά λάδια λογο κακων seals με τη lub oil tank. Αυτα τα λάδια με την κάυση καίγονται και σαν συνέπεια κατευθύνονται οι σπίθες στο μονο μερος που υπάρχει οξυγόνο, στην τσιμινιέρα. Απο κει βαινουν με τη μορφη σπίθας. 
> Τωρα τι μπορει να το δημιουργησε? Γενικοτερα το θεμα εγκυται στο βασικο γεγονος της κακής καύσης στον θαλαμο. Οι λογοιπεραν απο τα seals (στεγανα) ειναι αρκετοι οπως παραδειγμα, η συνεχομενη λειτουργια της Μηχανης σε φουλ στροφες, γεγονος που θα δημιουργει επίσεις σπιθες λογο της εξαιρετικης παροχης καυσιμου αλλά μειωμένης παροχής αερα απο το Τουρμποτσαρτζερ. Το αντιθετο επισης ισχυει..λειτουργια σε χαμηλες στροφες οπου παλι θα εχουμε το κλασικο μπουκωμα της Μηχανης. Μεγαλη θερμοκρασια του πετρελαιου που μπαινει στην κυρια μηχανη με αποτελεσμα οι συνθηκες p,v,t που ισχυουν για καθε τελεια καυση να μην αποδίδουν, εδω δηλαδη ειναι μια καθαρα Θερομοδυναμικη εξήγηση!
> Τωρα καποιες λύσεις προ..Overhauling, να ξεκινησετε με βαση τις τρεχουσες στροφες και πάρτε θερμοκρασια καυσαεριων στον καθε κύλινδρο. Χαμηλώστε την Μ.Ε σε half και πάρτε πάλι θερμοκρασιες κυλινδρου. παρακολουθειστε αν υπαχει διαφορα (σιγουρα υπάρχει) και κατοπιν καμποση ωρα τρεξτε τη Μ.Ε σε MCR (Μεγιστες Στροφες Λειτουργιας) για αρκετη ωρα ωστε να καουν ολα τα απομειναρια απο τα λάδια ή τη καρβουνα μεσα στον κυλινδρο κι πάρτε πάλι θερμοκρασιες. Πιστευω πως με αυτο τον τροπο κατι θα εχει γινει. Αν οχι, τοτε παιδια..παμε σε αλλες παραμετρους, δηλ. να δουμε για ποιο λογο γινεται η κακη καύση και η μεγαλη θερμοκρασια (τουρμο, ψυξη κλπ).
> Αυτα λοιπον, πάντως να ξερετε ενα πραγμα οτι στη ναυπηγικη ολα ειναι συνδυαστικοι παραμετροι. Δεν υπάρχει fixxed απάντηση για μια αιτια.
> Για οτι αλλο χρειαστειτε..εδω ειμαστε οι Μηχανικατζες!


πολυ σωστα ολα αυτα και δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε και την κακη λειτουργεια του μπεκ
αλλος ενας βασικος παραγοντας για σπιθες στην τσιμινιερα

----------


## Eng

> πολυ σωστα ολα αυτα και δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε και την κακη λειτουργεια του μπεκ
> αλλος ενας βασικος παραγοντας για σπιθες στην τσιμινιερα


ή της Fuel Injector Valve.. :Wink: 
Ενα καρο λογοι που θα πρεπει να τους εχεις στο κεφαλι σου!!

Πολυ ωραιος φιλε μου!!!

----------


## roussosf

> ή της Fuel Injector Valve..
> Ενα καρο λογοι που θα πρεπει να τους εχεις στο κεφαλι σου!!
> 
> Πολυ ωραιος φιλε μου!!!


να ευλογησω και τα γενια μας λιγο
αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που ο μηχανικος ειναι επιστημονας και δεν ειναι δουλεια ρουτινας
γιατι σε αυτη την ειδικοτητα ισχυει 100% το ΓΗΡΑΣΚΩ ΑΕΙ ΔΙΔΑΣΚΟΜΕΝΟΣ

----------


## nikos1945

ΜΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗ.ΘΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΝG ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΛΟΓΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΙΤΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΘΑ ΠΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΜΟΔΙΚΤΙΚΟ ΟΡΓΑΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΙΞΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΙΑ ΒΓΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΚΙΛΥΝΔΡΟΝ. ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΓΥΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΕΚΚΑΠΝΙΣΜΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΝΟΣΥΛΕΚΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΑΙ ΣΠΙΘΑΙ

----------


## nikos1945

> καλησπέρα...
> θα σας απαντησω λεγοντα σας την πρωτη φραση που μου ειπε το πρωτο μου αφεντικο στα Τσιμεντα στην ΑΓΕΤ, "Τι; Ερωτηση; Βαλε φορμα και ελα να σου πω.."
> Οποτε λοιπον..βαλτε φορμιτσα και safety equipment και παμε Μηχανοστασιο. Το προβλημα μας ειναι καπου στη μεση της Κυριας Μηχανης. Οποτε, παμε να ανοιξουμε την Σαρωση. Εκει θα δειτε πως υπάρχουν πολλά λάδια λογο κακων seals με τη lub oil tank. Αυτα τα λάδια με την κάυση καίγονται και σαν συνέπεια κατευθύνονται οι σπίθες στο μονο μερος που υπάρχει οξυγόνο, στην τσιμινιέρα. Απο κει βαινουν με τη μορφη σπίθας. 
> Τωρα τι μπορει να το δημιουργησε? Γενικοτερα το θεμα εγκυται στο βασικο γεγονος της κακής καύσης στον θαλαμο. Οι λογοιπεραν απο τα seals (στεγανα) ειναι αρκετοι οπως παραδειγμα, η συνεχομενη λειτουργια της Μηχανης σε φουλ στροφες, γεγονος που θα δημιουργει επίσεις σπιθες λογο της εξαιρετικης παροχης καυσιμου αλλά μειωμένης παροχής αερα απο το Τουρμποτσαρτζερ. Το αντιθετο επισης ισχυει..λειτουργια σε χαμηλες στροφες οπου παλι θα εχουμε το κλασικο μπουκωμα της Μηχανης. Μεγαλη θερμοκρασια του πετρελαιου που μπαινει στην κυρια μηχανη με αποτελεσμα οι συνθηκες p,v,t που ισχυουν για καθε τελεια καυση να μην αποδίδουν, εδω δηλαδη ειναι μια καθαρα Θερομοδυναμικη εξήγηση!
> Τωρα καποιες λύσεις προ..Overhauling, να ξεκινησετε με βαση τις τρεχουσες στροφες και πάρτε θερμοκρασια καυσαεριων στον καθε κύλινδρο. Χαμηλώστε την Μ.Ε σε half και πάρτε πάλι θερμοκρασιες κυλινδρου. παρακολουθειστε αν υπαχει διαφορα (σιγουρα υπάρχει) και κατοπιν καμποση ωρα τρεξτε τη Μ.Ε σε MCR (Μεγιστες Στροφες Λειτουργιας) για αρκετη ωρα ωστε να καουν ολα τα απομειναρια απο τα λάδια ή τη καρβουνα μεσα στον κυλινδρο κι πάρτε πάλι θερμοκρασιες. Πιστευω πως με αυτο τον τροπο κατι θα εχει γινει. Αν οχι, τοτε παιδια..παμε σε αλλες παραμετρους, δηλ. να δουμε για ποιο λογο γινεται η κακη καύση και η μεγαλη θερμοκρασια (τουρμο, ψυξη κλπ).
> Αυτα λοιπον, πάντως να ξερετε ενα πραγμα οτι στη ναυπηγικη ολα ειναι συνδυαστικοι παραμετροι. Δεν υπάρχει fixxed απάντηση για μια αιτια.
> Για οτι αλλο χρειαστειτε..εδω ειμαστε οι Μηχανικατζες!


 ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΩ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΑΣΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΖΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΩΣ ΑΝΩ ΑΝΑΓΡΑΦΩΜΕΝΑ.ΔΕΚΤΑ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΝ.

----------


## Eng

> ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΩ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΑΣΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΖΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΩΣ ΑΝΩ ΑΝΑΓΡΑΦΩΜΕΝΑ.ΔΕΚΤΑ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΝ.


Εγω πάλι θα ελεγα να απαντουσατε. Σημασια εχει να μπορουμε να υποβαλουμε οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερους λογους, μιας και σαν μηχανικος γνωριζω πως ενα αποτελεσμα μπορει να εχει παρα πολλες αιτιας. οποτε θα ειναι χαρα μας να σας ακουσουμε.

Αν και βεβαια ξαναδιαβαζοντας τα γραφόμενά μου θα μπορουσα να πω πως σημαντικο ειναι και τα residues στο exhaust manifold της Μηχανης. Αυτο μπορει να καθαριστει με χημικο.

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΣΕ ΕΚΤΙΜΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΠΕΜΨΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟ'Ι'ΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΜΟΜΕΤΡΟ .ΒΓΑΖΩΝΤΑΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΟΔΕΙΚΤΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΑΚΙ ΑΝΑ ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΟ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ Ο ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΕ Η ΑΙΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΕΝΟΥΝ ΣΠΙΘΕΣ.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΕΛΑΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΜΒΕΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΕΙ

----------


## despo

Πάντως χωρις να έχω γνωσεις μηχανολογικές, να αναφέρω προσωπική μου εμπειρία ταξειδεύοντας σε ένα απο τα τελευταια δρομολόγια με το Μαρίνα απο Σάμο για Πειραιά έβγαζε για αρκετή ώρα απο το φουγάρο σπίθες.

----------


## paparounas

οταν σας βγαζει σπιθες απο τιν τσιμινιερα αυξηστε τισ στροφες της μηχανης.καντε και ενα εκαπνησμο και αν πηγενεται με χαμηλες στροφες λογω καιρικων συνθηκων καλο θα ειναι να αυξανεται τησ στοφες για καμια ωρα.

----------


## roussosf

> οταν σας βγαζει σπιθες απο τιν τσιμινιερα αυξηστε τισ στροφες της μηχανης.καντε και ενα εκαπνησμο και αν πηγενεται με χαμηλες στροφες λογω καιρικων συνθηκων καλο θα ειναι να αυξανεται τησ στοφες για καμια ωρα.


εκαπνισμος γινετε στους λεβητες 
στις ΜΕΚ ανοιγουμε το εξαεριστικο

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ. ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΣΑΝ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑΣ ΜΕ 30 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΤΗ ΜΟΥ.       ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## paparounas

στα συγχρονα βαπορια και οχι στης κουιμπεκες του πειραια τις δεκαετιας του 40 υπαρχουν gas boiler η composite boiler οποτε καλο ειναι να μην απαντησεις αλλα να μου πεις να σου στειλω κανενα instraction manyal για να διαβασεις να μαθεις και τιποτα.και επιδει υπαρχουν παιδια εδω που πραγματικα θελουν να μαθουν γι αυτο τα γραφω.οσο γι τον αν εχεις 30 η 100 χρονια ποσος με ενδιαφερει σημασια ειναι εχει τη γνωσεις εχεις πραγμα που καταλαβενω οτι υστερεις.

----------


## nikos1945

ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΟΜΩΣ Ο ΧΩΡΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟΥΣ ΙΔΟΥΣ ΔΙΕΝΕΞΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΩΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΩΝ,ΓΙ"ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΙΦΥΛΑΣΟΜΑΙ

----------


## paparounas

gas boiler..jpggas boiler......jpg

----------


## paparounas

αυτο εδω ειναι exh. gas boiler βρισκεται μεσα στον οχετο καυσαεριων της κ/μ περνανε τα καυσαερια της μηχανης εξωτερικα των αυλων και εσωτερικα των αυλων διερχεται νερο οπου λαμβανει την θερμοκρασια των καυσαεριων και μετατρεπεται σε ατμο η αντλιες που κυκλοφορουν το νερο λεγονται exh.gas boiler pumps αναρροφανε απο τον υδροθαλαμο του καζανιου  και καταθλιβουν στο exh gas boiler to νερο μετατρεπεται σε ατμο οπου kai καταθλιβεται στον ατμο υδροθαλαμο του καζανιου αλλα σε μορφη ατμου αφου εχει απαγαγει την θερμοτητα των καυσαεριων το βοθλωμα του gas boiler εφανιζει σπιθες στην τσιμινιερα.

----------


## paparounas

composite-boiler-1.gifSoot_1.jpg

----------


## paparounas

και επιδει μου αρεσει να μιλαω με αποδιξεις οριστε και το composite boiler που και αυτο βρισκεται μεσα στον οχετο εξαγωγης και εχω και μια φωτογραφια απο τα τουμπα που διχνει το ποσο βουλωμενα ειναι μονο που στο composite boiler ta καυσαερια διερχονται εσωτερικα των αυλων και εξωτερικα εχουμε το νερο.

----------


## mastrokostas

> στα συγχρονα βαπορια και οχι στης κουιμπεκες του πειραια τις δεκαετιας του 40 υπαρχουν gas boiler η composite boiler οποτε καλο ειναι να μην απαντησεις αλλα να μου πεις να σου στειλω κανενα instraction manyal για να διαβασεις να μαθεις και τιποτα.και επιδει υπαρχουν παιδια εδω που πραγματικα θελουν να μαθουν γι αυτο τα γραφω.οσο γι τον αν εχεις 30 η 100 χρονια ποσος με ενδιαφερει σημασια ειναι εχει τη γνωσεις εχεις πραγμα που καταλαβενω οτι υστερεις.


Φίλε μου θα σε παρακαλέσω να προσβάλεις με τα γραφόμενα σου άλλα μέλη που μπορεί να έχουν άλλη άποψη από την δική σου .Εδω δεν είναι χώρος επίδειξης γνώσεων και ικανοτήτων .Έδω ανταλλάσουμε απόψεις .

----------


## paparounas

> ΚΑΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ. ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΣΑΝ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑΣ ΜΕ 30 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΤΗ ΜΟΥ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΔΩ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΤΗΚΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΝΩΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΞΑΛΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΚΜΙΡΙΟΜΕΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ. ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΕΞΑΛΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΟΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΝΑΠΟΘΕΤΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΝ ΚΟΡΟΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΑΡΤΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## roussosf

> Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΔΩ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΤΗΚΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΝΩΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΞΑΛΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΚΜΙΡΙΟΜΕΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ. ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΕΞΑΛΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΟΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΝΑΠΟΘΕΤΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΝ ΚΟΡΟΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΑΡΤΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


μεχρι ενα σημειο τα πηγες πολυ καλα με τις γνωσεις σου και τις αποψεις σου
αλλα μετα τα χαλασες λιγο
αν ομως κατσεις και βαλεις την απλη λογικη ισως καταλαβεις οτι καμμια φορα το gas boiler( που να σε ενημερωσω οτι το εχουν και πλοια του 60 ) λειτουργει και ως παγιδα για της σπιθες απο τα καυσαερια
και γα να σε βοηθησω να το καταλαβεις τα καυσαερια εχουν μια χ θερμοκρασια και μια ψ θερμοτητα πριν το gas boiler
που θεωρητικα μετα εχουν χασει ενα ποσο θερμοκρασιας χ/4 και κατι αντιστοιχο στην θερμοτητα
εγω ετσι το καταλαβαινω αν ειναι λαθος ας βρεθει καποιος ποιο special στην θερμοδυναμικη να μας πει

----------


## Eng

> μεχρι εμα σημειο τα πηγες πολυ καλα με τις γνωσεις σου και τις αποψεις σου
> αλλα μετα τα χαλασες λιγο
> αν ομως κατσεις και βαλεις την απλη λογικη ισως καταλαβεις οτι καμμια φορα το gas boiler( που να σε ενημερωσω οτι το εχουν και πλοια του 60 ) λειτουργει και ως παγιδα για της σπιθες απο τα καυσαερια
> και γα να σε βοηθησω να το καταλαβεις τα καυσαερια εχουν μια χ θερμοκρασια και μια ψ θερμοτητα πριν το gas boiler
> που θεωρητικα μετα εχουν χασει ενα ποσο θερμοκρασιας χ/4 και κατι αντιστοιχο στην θερμοτητα
> εγω ετσι το καταλαβαινω αν ειναι λαθος ας βρεθει καποιος ποιο special στην θερμοδυναμικη να μας πει


να πω πως σε ενα απο τα πλοια μου εχω θερμομετρο στην εξοδο του gas boiler. Οποτε θα σας πω πως ηταν η εγγραφη μου στις 18/2. 
Exh.gas m/e: 380oC
t/c in: 375oC
t/c out: 280oC
exh.gas boiler out: 67oC.

Όμως απλα να πω πως σπιθες μπορεις να εχεις και μετα το gas boiler εαν οι σερμπατινες εχουν πιασει καπνα και δεν εχουν καθαριστει. Οποτε κατα τη διαρκεια που περναει το καυσαεριο απο μεσα, ριχνοντας τη θερμοκρασια του μπορει να δημιουργησει καποιες σπιθες οι οποιες λογω της ταχυτητας των καυσαεριων προς το uptake της τσιμινιερας αλλά και της θερμοκρασιας του ιδίου χωρου, οι σπίθες θα βγουν τελικα στο περιβαλλον.
Ετσι εχουμε την ευκαιρια να παρακολουθουμε αυτο το υπεροχο θεαμα στη διαρκεια της νυχτας.

----------


## paparounas

*Exhaust Gas Boilers also known as Exhaust Gas Economizers, with extended heating surface, used for waste heat recovery in motor ships.*

A diesel engine loses approximately 30% of the energy to the exhaust gases. A turbocharger recover some of it, but there is still heat losses that can be recovered by means of an *Exhaust Gas Boiler*, EGB. Utilization of the energy in the exhaust gas is restricted due to risk of low temperature corrosion on the gas side of the tubes. The sulphuric acid dew point temperature is assumed to be at 130-140°C. A temperature difference of 40°C must be considered in order to obtain a certain margin when the gas temperature decreases due to low load on the main engine. This means that *Exhaust Gas Boilers* shall not be designed to reduce the gas temperature at the EGB outlet below 170-180°C at Continuous Service Rating. Besides, at gas temperatures below 170-180°C, the vaporized unburned oil particles in the gas condense to an adhesive mixture of soot and oil resulting in troublesome deposits on the tubes and on the heating surface of the *Exhaust Gas Boilers*. 
The reasonable optimal steam production of *Exhaust Gas Boilers* where no economizers are incorporated are consequently reached at a steam pressure of 3-4 bar (saturated temperature 143-151°C). In practice it is found that the pinch temperature shall be kept at minimum 25°C as a lower temperature difference will substantially increase the heating surface and the price of the *Exhaust Gas Boilers*. 

*Exhaust Gas Boilers* are normally built to regenerate heat from comparatively large flue gas quantities at a not very high temperature and with a limited pressure loss. To fulfill these demands, the boilers ought to be provided with tubes with extended surfaces on the gas-side. This can be achieved by means of pinned tubes, as in this example, or finned tubes.

An Exhaust Gas Boiler requires a steam dome and very often an oil fired boiler is used as steam drum for this kind of boiler. Have a look at this example of an Exhaust Gas Boiler installation. Please note the flow direction through the tubes of the Exhaust Gas Boiler. 

Soot deposits will decrease the exhaust gas boiler steam production considerably and may if left unattended cause a soot fire. Therefore it would be wise to include an automatic timer controlled soot blowing equipment.

----------


## paparounas

πιστευω να σε καλιψα με αυτο οσο για την θερμοκρασια των καυσαεριων μετα exh gas boiler 67 βαθμους δεν εχω ξαναδει  ισως να ειναι 167???????????

----------


## Eng

> πιστευω να σε καλιψα με αυτο οσο για την θερμοκρασια των καυσαεριων μετα exh gas boiler 67 βαθμους δεν εχω ξαναδει ισως να ειναι 167???????????


Οχι η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν με καλυψες. Αφενός γιατι εχω τις ενδειξεις απο το βαπορι μου και αφεταιρου, Να ρωτησω κατι? 
Εχεις βαλει ή εχεις νιωσει τη θεμοκρασια των καυσαεριων απο την τσιμινιερα? Τι θερμοκρασια εχει? Αν απο την εξοδο του EGE εχεις θερμοκρασια 167 βαθμους, θεωρεις απο εκεινο το σημειο μεχρι την εξοδο της τσιμινιερας το καυσαεριο εχει ριξει τη θερμοκρασια τοσους βαθμους? και αν ναι απο πού? και με ποιο τρόπο?

----------


## paparounas

να εχω βαλει το χερι μου οχι αλλα θα ηθελα να σου πω οτι χρειαζεται τεραστια επιφανεια για να γινει η μεταδωση τισ θερμοτητα απο 280 βαθμους που εχω απο το tourbo να μπαινει εισαγωγη 260 στο gas boiler και να βγενει 67 βαθμους αυτοι οι θερμοκρασιακη διαφορα με παει στο οτι ηταν βουλομενω το gas boiler.

----------


## paparounas

η οτι εχει χαλασει το θερμομετρο.η θερμοκρασιακη διαφορα πριν και μετα το gas boiler οταν ειναι καθαρο δεν διαφερει και παρα πολη και αυτο οφειλεται στο οτι τα καυσαερια δεν εχουν αντιστασει και περνανε ελευθερα οσο λερωνει το gas boiler τοσο βλεπουμε την θερμοκρασιακη διαφορα να ανεβαινει εκτοσ απο τα θερμομετρα εχουμε και το λεγομενο υ που μασ διχνει το βουλομα του gas boiler σημα λαμβανει πριν και μετα το gas boiler.

----------


## Eng

> να εχω βαλει το χερι μου οχι αλλα θα ηθελα να σου πω οτι χρειαζεται τεραστια επιφανεια για να γινει η μεταδωση τισ θερμοτητα απο 280 βαθμους που εχω απο το tourbo να μπαινει εισαγωγη 260 στο gas boiler και να βγενει 67 βαθμους αυτοι οι θερμοκρασιακη διαφορα με παει στο οτι ηταν βουλομενω το gas boiler.


Κοιτα βουλωμενα ειναι λιγο πολυ τα περισσοτερα και αντε να πουμε οτι δεν ειναι 67 αλλα αν δουλευε σωστα να ειναι 75-80, ομως σε καμια περιπτωση δεν μπορω να δεχτω πως θα εχει εξοδο με 167! Απλα δεν γινεται.. Γιατι αν ειχε τοσους βαθμους τοτε δεν θα μπορουσες ουτε καν να πλησιασεις στον χωρο της τσιμινιερας και θα ειχες τρομερες απωλιες.
Μετα καποιες εταιριες κατασκευων ege εχουν αρκετα στρωματα coils με fins που εχουν σαν σκοπο να απορροφούν οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερη θερμοκρασια καυσαεριων, ας πουμε καποια aalborg που εχουν 5-6 κομματια και μαλιστα ειναι και sandwitch plates. Εγω στο συγκεκριμενο εχω ρωσικου τυπου κατασκευασμενο στα πρωην Nikolayev Shipyard.

----------


## paparounas

*PARTICULARS OF E.G.E.*
* MAIN ENGINE                    2cycle X 6cylinder  Diesel Engine*
*                        ENGINE LOAD       %        85% MCO. (WINTER)        MCR. (WINTER)*
*                        ENGINE OUTPUT  PS       11560                                      13600*
*                        EXH.GAS VOL.       KG/H  73800                                      82440*
*                        EXH. IN TEMP.       C         230                                          243*
*                        EVAPORATION      KG/H  1100                                        (*1) 1460*
*                        STEAM PRES.         Mpa    0.59                                         0.59*
*                        STEAM TEMP.        C         SATURATED  TEMPERATURE*
*                        FEED W. TEMP.     C         60                                            60*
*                        DRAFT LOSS           Mpa    ----                                           (*2)<1.77*
*                        DESIGN PRES.                                Mpa    2.26*
*                        OP. PRES. OF SAFETY V/V         Mpa    2.26*
*                        HYDR. PRES. OF SAF. V/V          Mpa    3.38*
*                        HEATING SURFACE                    M2      409*
*                        WATER CONTENT                                   M3      0.39*
*                        PRES. DROP OF HEAT. TUBE    Mpa    0.06 (AT 85% MCO.)*
*                        CAP. OF BOILER. W. CIRC. P/P M3/H  15.0*
*                        WEIGHT OF ACCESSORIES       TON.  11.8 (DRY)*
*Note:   1.         (*1) Indicates value for reference.*
*                                    2.         (*2) Includes loss due to change of section of outlet and inlet duct.*
*1.    * *GENERAL.*
The DIESECON is a steam-generating unit, which makes use of exhaust gas heat (waste heat), during navigation, by arranging the heating tubes in the horizontal direction on the halfway position of the diesel engine exhaust pipe.
It is so constructed that a plural sets of heating tubes connected to the tubes with fins by means of bends are provided and that each heating tube is welded to inlet and outlet headers. Further more each heating tube is of removable construction.
The circulation line is provided between the DIESECON and the steam separating drum and water is sucked from the steam separating drum and delivered to the preheating section (not provided on this ship) and then to the evaporation section by means of a circulating pump. In the evaporation section steam is generated. Then, the water is returned to the steam-separating drum. Steam separated in the steam-separating drum is led to each equipment where steam is required, directly or through steam reduction valves.
*2.    * *OPERATION OF DIESECON.*
*2.1.        Staring from cold condition.*
· Confirm if the water can be fed properly to the steam generating drum (boiler drum)
· Fully open all the valves provided between the DIESECON and the steam- separating drum, except the discharge valve of the circulating pump.
· Open the air vent valve of each header and confirm that the drain valve is closed and that the main valve of pressure gauge (if provided) is open.
· Confirm that the circulating pump (gas boiler pump) is in operation.
· Gradually open the discharge valve for the circulating pump.
· Confirm that water is issuing from the air vent valve of each header and then close the air vent valve.
· When all the above work is completed, start the engine and permit exhaust gas through the DIESECON. Do not allow the temperature of circulating water at the inlet of DIESECON to be below the specified temperature, because a decrease of this temperature will cause SO3 contain in exhaust gas to start condensation on the heating surfaces, resulting in sulfur corrosion of the heating tubes.
· In case no pressure exist in the steam separating drum, leave the air vent valve on this drum in the open position and close it when steam start to issue.
· When pressure of the steam-separating drum reaches the specified value, open the steam valve in gradual degrees in order to avoid water hammering. As we need heating before starting the engine (diesel generators running on fuel e.t.c.) the stem separating drum (boiler) must be at operation pressure.
*2.2.                    * *Stopping.*
*·       * Perform the stopping procedure of the pump in the reverse order to that for starting the pump.
*2.3.        Precautionary notes for operation [IMPORTANT].*
· Do not stop the operation of the circulating pump even after the main engine is stopped, to ensure that a soot fire and low temperature corrosion are prevented from taking place.
· Leave the valve of the water circulating line in the fully open position at all times, for operation. In any circumstances, never control evaporation volume by decreasing quantity of circulating water. If this is done, solids will accumulate inside the piping, causing deterioration in heat transfer efficiency, or clogging of piping. In the worst case, soot fire may take place.
· Do not perform, in principle, no-water heating of the heating tubes. However, in case dry heating is not avoidable use the DIESECON with utmost care in accordance with the following notes and *3. Soot fire* down below.
*1)  * In order to maintain the insides of headers and heating tubes in the state free from pressure and water content, open the drain valve for through drainage and the air vent valve. *Under this condition the DIESECON should be used.*
*2)* *The exhaust gas temperature at the inlet of the DIESECON should be, in no case, above 425 C.*
*3)* When dry running is performed, the temperature inside the DIESECON will be increased, allowing soot attached to easily catch fire. This can cause soot burning, resulting in melting of the heating tubes (by soot fire).So as to prevent such an undesirable situation, soot-blowing or water washing should be conducted for thorough removal of soot before dry running is made. *Note that incomplete soot removal may create a condition in which soot is easily ignitable.*  Therefore, check the soot removed conditions through the manholes. Never turn off the alarm of high temperature of exhaust gas (if provided), and if it is necessary readjust it in case of the temperature will increase.
*3.           Soot fire [IMPORTANT].*
*·       * When the DIESECON is left stuck with soot as it is, a possibility of a soot fire (melting of heating tubes) due to soot burning, taking place inside the DIESECON will be enhanced. Soot volume generated will be increased on sailing at low speed. Therefore, soot burning is likely to occur especially when the DIESECON is operated with the circulating pump stopped. Furthermore, when circulating pump is out of operation, no cooling effect on the heating surfaces is achieved, such melting the heating tubes.
*·       * Soot is generated by incomplete combustion of a main engine.
*·       * To achieve less soot amount generated, adjust the main engine to be in the best conditions. For soot removal, perform soot blowing or water-washing.
*·       * Should soot burning be detected by the exhaust gas high temperature alarm (if provided) or by other means.
*In case of soot burning take the following emergency countermeasures immediately:*
*A.* *STOP THE ENGINE.*
*B.* *CONTINUE TO OPERATE THE CIRCULATING PUMP.*
*C.* *NEVER OPERATE THE SOOT BLOWER. IN CASE IT IS IN SERVICE, STOP IT IMMEDIATELY.*
*D.* *COVER THE AIR SUCTION PORT OF THE ENGINE, WITH CANVASS FOR SHUTTING THE AIR.*
Early detection of a fire permits less damage to the DIESECON when the above countermeasures are taken immediately. However, in case the damage is developed to such an extent that leak takes place from the melted or cracked heating tubes due to delayed detection of a fire *take the* *following additional countermeasures:*
*         A.  STOP THE CIRCULATING PUMP.*
*B.* *CLOSE THE VALVE OF CIRCULATING WATER*
*LINE.*
*C.* *OPEN THE BLOW-OFF VALVE OF EACH* 
*HEADER TO DRAIN OUT WATER REMAINING INSIDE THE HEADING TUBES.*
*D.* *WHEN THE OUTER SURFACE OF THE CASING*
*GIVES A RED APPEARANCE DUE TO HEAT, DISCHARGE WATER FOR COOLING.*
*4.              * *Maintenance.*
*               4.1.        Maintenance items.*
*·       * Cleaning at water side      ►        Check the accumulation of scale and
corrosion
*·       * Control of water quality   ►        Blow off boiler water
Analysis of boiler water
Charging of boiler compound
*·       * Cleaning at exh. gas side  ►        Operation of soot blower
Water washing when in port
*·       * Inspection of outer
section                               ►                    Crack of casing
                                                                  Steam leak
                                                                  Abnormal noise
                                                                  Water leak & stagnant water
*·       * Inspection of plant                        ►        Draft loss
Exhaust gas temperature
Circulating water pressure
*·       * Safety valve                      ►        Valve lift
Adjustment and fitting
*4.2.                  * *Waterside.*
The standard values of water quality should be in accordance with those specified for the steam-separating drum.
If circulating water is sufficiently and continuously supplied and good control of water quality is made, no cleaning is required.
However, should scale accumulate on the inner surface, it should be removed by chemical cleaning by professionals. This is only means to remove scale.
*4.3.                  * *Exhaust gas side.*
*1.* Check from time to time, gas leak from the cracked casing, the manhole or door section, and also other abnormalities.
*2.* Cleaning by soot blower.
· Increase the number of soot blower operations in accordance with the soot deposit conditions.
· After the supercharger is cleaned immediately perform soot blowing of the DIESECON.
· When the main engine is operated at a reduced load for an extended period of time, be sure to increase the number of soot blower operations. Soot blowing (is more effective) must be performed while maintaining the load on the engine at more than 75%.
· Daft loss increases as soot amount attached increases. *Reference value:* is the value of draft loss under the normal load at the time of vessel commissioning or when in the cleaned state after water washing. Measure and record a draft loss daily under normal load and then compare it with the reference value. When the measure value is more than 1.3 times the reference value, increase the number of soot blower operations.
· Increase in the exhaust gas temperature at the outlet of DIESECON indicates that the heating surfaces are fouled, deteriorating the heat exchange efficiency. Measure and record the temperature when in the cleaned state and regard it as a reference value. *Don’t forget* that the temperature depends largely upon a load and other factors, measure and record temperatures at both the inlet and outlet of the DIESECON.
· Visually check the fouled condition of the heating surfaces, from time to time as required through the manholes. This will helpful in judging the number of soot blower operations to be made.
*3.* Cleaning by water washing.
· Since complete removal of soot by a soot blower alone cannot be expected, perform periodic water washing when the vessel is at anchor. The number of water washing operations depends on the soot deposit condition.
· Open the manhole to check the actual soot deposit conditions and determine the water washing timing with attention paid to the exhaust gas temperature, color of smoke coming out of the stack, presence or no presence of sparks, etc. *Furthermore when a periodically measured value of draft loss exceeds two times the reference value try to perform water washing at as early a state as possible.*
*Water washing procedure applicable when in port.*
· Prior water washing work, confirm that the drain hole and the piping for water washing (if it is stationary) are free from clogging.
· Try to prevent washing water from entering the supercharger.
· Prepare sufficient quantities of fresh water for water washing. Perform water washing by use a stationary type water washer or a hand hose.
· Sprayed fresh water washes down the soot deposits from the heating tubes provide them with moisture. Furthermore, circulation of boiler water by means of a circulating pump allows soot drying and promotes the soot shrinking effect, thus assisting in raising the soot deposits from the heating surfaces for easy peeling of. *Before starting the water washing procedure stop the gas boiler pump (at list 12 hours after engine’s shut down) and then start it to have the above effect. Don’t close any valves at stopping of the pump to avoid expansions.*
· Soot deposits of the E.G.E. uppermost section can be washed down by water washing process. However some soot deposits are caught, halfway, at the tube nest of the lower section and remain there without reaching the dust catcher. To remove these deposits and also unburnt soots on the heating tube nest of the economizer lower section, forced drying by the circulating pump provides an effective means.
· If time allows, water washing with force drying by the circulating pump (gas boiler pump) should be repeated several times for increased washing effect. The forced drying operation time is, as a guideline, half an hour or so.
· Do not leave soot deposits to accumulate at dust catcher (inlet of exhaust gas at the economizer). To avoid accumulation of soot deposits, that will fall from heating surfaces, while peeling-of, wash with clean water the floor (through the dust catcher manhole after finish the water washing procedure) of DIESECON to dissolve them, passing easily through the drain hole to the exhaust gas economizer washing water tank. If these soots are left as they are it will lead to a possible cause for generation of many sparks when the vessel leaves the port. Also if stationary type water washer is used, use a hand hose to wash the places that the stationary type washer can’t reach.
· Only checking the interior, and confirming that the heating surfaces have been uniformly washed down should make the completion of water washing. Take care the draft loss after the above water washing and compare it with the reference value or the value measured immediately after the previous washing. In case it is higher than any one of the latter, washing to be next time must be still more through.
*4.* Precautionary notes for water washing operation while vessel is in
port.
· Better soot removal effect is achieved if water washing is carried out while the inside of e.g.e. is still warm after the circulating pump is stopped.
· For stationary type water washers, avoid simultaneous operation thereof and instead, operate each washer separately so that sufficient spraying pressure is ensured.
· When performing water washing be sure that all the manholes other then the one of the economizer uppermost section are closed. If washing is made with the manhole of the dust catcher and other manholes uncovered, water washing will fall in less quantities due to draft, thus causing a decrease in washing effect.
*5.* Neutralization treatment of waste washing water.
Since discharged water presents strong acidity of PH 2.0 or so, it is necessary to perform neutralization treatment of the water in the washing water drain tank by use of caustic soda (NaOH). The caustic soda charging rate is, as a guideline about 10 Kgs/m3 of water of the washing water drain tank. In order to prevent clogging and corrosion of the drainpipe, be sure to clean the drainpipe interior thoroughly with fresh water.
*5.         Damage of heating tubes.*
*5.1.* *Countermeasures.*
In case of the heating tube(s) are damaged for any reason, operate the auxiliary boiler for steam production. In this case the DIESECON will be subjected to dry running in accordance with instruction manual. Then make temporary (emergency) or permanent (complete) repairs, as soon as possible.
*5.2.* *Method of emergency repairs.*
· Remove the doorplate of the header side. Take care not to damage it.
· Cut off the damaged heating tube from the inlet and outlet headers, while paying attention to the cutting position. In this case, take care not to cut of the tube stubs of the inlet and outlet headers. *(See figure 1).*
· Provide a plug (supplied with the DIESECON) on the end of the heating tube at the header side. Since no support is given to the heating tube nest section thus cut off, weld it to the seal plate if it subjected to vibrations.
· After the plug is fixed in position, carry out a hydrostatic pressure test to confirm that no leaks take place, and then replace the doorplate.
*5.3.* *Method of complete repairs.*
*·* Remove the doorplates (1) and (2).
*·* Perform gas cutting of the damaged heating tubes at the welded sections (3), (4) and (5) with the inlet and outlet connections. *In this case, take care not to allow the tube stubs to get shorter.*
*·* Remove the bolts (6), (7) and (8) from the support sections of the heating tube to be removed, and the adjacent heating tubes on each side, and then remove the flat steel.
*·* On the other hand, however, for the opposite side to the pulling-out side, remove the bolts (6) and (8) alone at the lower support section.
*·* Conduct gas cutting of the round bars (11) on both sides of the seal plates (10) of the heating tube to be replaced and those adjacent on both sides, and remove the seal plates (10).
*·* Pull out the heating tube to be replaced, using a chain block. In this case take due care not to allow the fins to be engaged with those of heating tubes on both sides.
*·* The tube stub end and the heating tube end subjected to gas cutting, should be provided with grooves for welding, by means of a grinder.
*·* Insert a replacement heating tube in position, using a chain block while taking care not to damage the fin.
*·* Weld this new heating tube to the tube stub of the header.
*·* Weld the round bars (11).
*·* Conduct hydrostatic pressure testing to confirm that no leaks take place.
*·* Replace the removed doorplates (1) and (2), in such a manner that no gas leak will occur.
*5.4.* *Hydrostatic pressure test.*
· I n case an emergency repair is made, this test should be carried out at the normal working pressure.
· In case of a complete repair, observe the following procedure:
1. The test pressure is to be 1.5 times the design pressure.
2. Fix a safety valve in position by use of a pressure-testing tool.
3. Use fresh water of room temperature.
4. Close all valves except the water feed valve, the air vent valve and the main valve of pressure gauge.
5. Supply water slowly. This will allow the water to issue from the air vent valve.
6. Increase the pressure gradually up to the test pressure.
7. Hold the test pressure for more than 30 minutes after it is reached, and check for leak from each section. If no abnormality is observed, the heating tube(s) thus repaired is acceptable.
8. After the testing is completed, all the water should be drained out.
9. Remove the pressure-testing tool from the safety valve and put it back to the orig

----------


## paparounas

επιδει δεν εχω εμπειρια με ρωσικες κατασκευες και εχω ακουσει περιεργα για τις κατασκευεστους δεν ξερω ισως να εχεις δικιο αλλα απο βαπορια κορεατικα με kangmir gas boiler λειτουργουν μ αυτες τις θερμοκρασιες που προανεφερα δεν ξερω αλλα και παλι μου κανει μεγαλει περιεργια να εχει τετοια θερμοκρασιακη διαφορα.

----------


## roussosf

> να πω πως σε ενα απο τα πλοια μου εχω θερμομετρο στην εξοδο του gas boiler. Οποτε θα σας πω πως ηταν η εγγραφη μου στις 18/2. 
> Exh.gas m/e: 380oC
> t/c in: 375oC
> t/c out: 280oC
> exh.gas boiler out: 67oC.
> 
> Όμως απλα να πω πως σπιθες μπορεις να εχεις και μετα το gas boiler εαν οι σερμπατινες εχουν πιασει καπνα και δεν εχουν καθαριστει. Οποτε κατα τη διαρκεια που περναει το καυσαεριο απο μεσα, ριχνοντας τη θερμοκρασια του μπορει να δημιουργησει καποιες σπιθες οι οποιες λογω της ταχυτητας των καυσαεριων προς το uptake της τσιμινιερας αλλά και της θερμοκρασιας του ιδίου χωρου, οι σπίθες θα βγουν τελικα στο περιβαλλον.
> Ετσι εχουμε την ευκαιρια να παρακολουθουμε αυτο το υπεροχο θεαμα στη διαρκεια της νυχτας.


εχεις απολυτο δικιο
αν εχει πιασει πολυ καπναη σερπαντινα θα εχεις και μετα σπιθες 
αλλα αυτες οι σπιθες ειναι παραγογα της ( κακης ) λειτουργιας της κυριας μηχανης για πολους και διαφορους λογους
αρα εκει πρεπει να εστιασουμε την προσοχη μας και οχι στο gas boiler οπως ανεφερε καποιος 
στο gas boiler με ενα εκαπνισμο λυνεις μια πτυχη ενα παραγωγο του προβληματος οχι ομως το προβλημα

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> στα συγχρονα βαπορια και οχι στης κουιμπεκες του πειραια τις δεκαετιας του 40 υπαρχουν gas boiler η composite boiler οποτε καλο ειναι να μην απαντησεις αλλα να μου πεις να σου στειλω κανενα instraction manyal για να διαβασεις να μαθεις και τιποτα.και επιδει υπαρχουν παιδια εδω που πραγματικα θελουν να μαθουν γι αυτο τα γραφω.οσο γι τον αν εχεις 30 η 100 χρονια ποσος με ενδιαφερει σημασια ειναι εχει τη γνωσεις εχεις πραγμα που καταλαβενω οτι υστερεις.


ΜΑΘΕ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ....Κ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ......ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΄΄instraction manyal'' ΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ  ΚΑΠΩΣ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ......INSTRUCTION MANUAL!!ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΟ ΄΄καταλαβενω΄΄ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ καταλαβαινω....& ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΟ ΄΄επιδει ΄΄ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ επειδη!!!ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ??
ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ(ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ) Κ ΝΑ ΣΕΒΕΣΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΙΡΑ ΕΝΟΣ ΓΕΡΟΥ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥ!!!

----------


## Mao

Καλημερα σας συναδελφοι,

Θα ηθελα να παραθεσω και εγω την γνωμη μου παρακαλω, λεγοντας οτι ο το πιο συνηθες φαινομενο στις μερες μας ειναι να πιασει καπνα το economiser λογο χαμηλου φορτιου στην κ.μηχανη μας (slowsteaming). 
Μην ξεχναμε οτι οι μηχανες μας ειναι optimized  στο 75-85% (NCR) του MCR δηλαδη η επιλογη του τουρμπο, ο χρονισμος εκγχυσης του καυσιμου και το ανοιγμα της βαλβιδας εξαγωγης, συμπιεση, σχεδιαση θαλαμου καυσης και αλλα πολλα ειναι 'ρυθμισμενα' σε αυτα τα φορτια για την καλυτερη δυνατη καυση. Οταν η μηχανη δουλευει για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα στο 50-60% ειναι φυσικο επακολουθο η κακη καυση λογο χαμηλης πιεσης σαρωσης.

Οι λογοι οπως αναφερατε πριν μπορει να ειναι παρα πολλοι και μονο ο εκαστοτε μηχανικος στο πλοιο μπορει να τους προσδιορισει με ακριβεια απο τις ενδειξεις της μηχανης του και των δυναμοδεικτικων διαγραμματων οπως πολυ σωστα προανεφερε ο πολυ εμπειρος Νικος1945.

Πιστευω οτι ειναι καλο παντα να ακουμε και να φιλτραρουμε πολυ καλα τις αποψεις των πιο εμπειρων και μη, χωρις να τις κατακρινουμε.

Παρακαλω αν καποιος πιστευει οτι οσα προανεφερα ειναι καπου λαθος ας με διορθωσει.

Χ/Σμους
Γιωργος

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΟΥ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΕ ΕΔΩΣΕΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΓΕΙΩΣΗΣ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΙΚΗΣ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑΣ ΣΥΜΠΝΟΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> Καλημερα σας συναδελφοι,
> 
> Θα ηθελα να παραθεσω και εγω την γνωμη μου παρακαλω, λεγοντας οτι ο το πιο συνηθες φαινομενο στις μερες μας ειναι να πιασει καπνα το economiser λογο χαμηλου φορτιου στην κ.μηχανη μας (slowsteaming). 
> Μην ξεχναμε οτι οι μηχανες μας ειναι optimized  στο 75-85% (NCR) του MCR δηλαδη η επιλογη του τουρμπο, ο χρονισμος εκγχυσης του καυσιμου και το ανοιγμα της βαλβιδας εξαγωγης, συμπιεση, σχεδιαση θαλαμου καυσης και αλλα πολλα ειναι 'ρυθμισμενα' σε αυτα τα φορτια για την καλυτερη δυνατη καυση. Οταν η μηχανη δουλευει για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα στο 50-60% ειναι φυσικο επακολουθο η κακη καυση λογο χαμηλης πιεσης σαρωσης.
> 
> Οι λογοι οπως αναφερατε πριν μπορει να ειναι παρα πολλοι και μονο ο εκαστοτε μηχανικος στο πλοιο μπορει να τους προσδιορισει με ακριβεια απο τις ενδειξεις της μηχανης του και των δυναμοδεικτικων διαγραμματων οπως πολυ σωστα προανεφερε ο πολυ εμπειρος Νικος1945.
> 
> Πιστευω οτι ειναι καλο παντα να ακουμε και να φιλτραρουμε πολυ καλα τις αποψεις των πιο εμπειρων και μη, χωρις να τις κατακρινουμε.
> 
> ...


ΕΥΓΕ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ!! ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΛΕΣ ΤΗ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ Κ ΤΑ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΗ - ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΙΚΗ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ!!ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!!

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> Καλημερα σας συναδελφοι,  Θα ηθελα να παραθεσω και εγω την γνωμη μου παρακαλω, λεγοντας οτι ο το πιο συνηθες φαινομενο στις μερες μας ειναι να πιασει καπνα το economiser λογο χαμηλου φορτιου στην κ.μηχανη μας (slowsteaming).  Μην ξεχναμε οτι οι μηχανες μας ειναι optimized  στο 75-85% (NCR) του MCR δηλαδη η επιλογη του τουρμπο, ο χρονισμος εκγχυσης του καυσιμου και το ανοιγμα της βαλβιδας εξαγωγης, συμπιεση, σχεδιαση θαλαμου καυσης και αλλα πολλα ειναι 'ρυθμισμενα' σε αυτα τα φορτια για την καλυτερη δυνατη καυση. Οταν η μηχανη δουλευει για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα στο 50-60% ειναι φυσικο επακολουθο η κακη καυση λογο χαμηλης πιεσης σαρωσης.  Οι λογοι οπως αναφερατε πριν μπορει να ειναι παρα πολλοι και μονο ο εκαστοτε μηχανικος στο πλοιο μπορει να τους προσδιορισει με ακριβεια απο τις ενδειξεις της μηχανης του και των δυναμοδεικτικων διαγραμματων οπως πολυ σωστα προανεφερε ο πολυ εμπειρος Νικος1945.  Πιστευω οτι ειναι καλο παντα να ακουμε και να φιλτραρουμε πολυ καλα τις αποψεις των πιο εμπειρων και μη, χωρις να τις κατακρινουμε.  Παρακαλω αν καποιος πιστευει οτι οσα προανεφερα ειναι καπου λαθος ας με διορθωσει.  Χ/Σμους Γιωργος


  ΕΥΓΕ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ!! ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΛΕΣ ΤΗ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ Κ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΗ - ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΙΚΗ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ!!ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!!

----------


## Eng

To: MAO (Γιωργος)
Αγαπητε συνονοματε, ηταν πολυ ευστοχο το σχολιο καθως πλεον το slowsteaming εχει καταντησει να γινει το απολυτο μοντελο που ακολουθει τον ορο speed and consumption στα ναυλοσυμφωνα. Απο την ελαχιστη πειρα επανω σε αυτες τις μηχανες και γενικα στο επαγγελμα, για να μην υπαρχει το προβλημα καταναλωσεων στους ναυλωτες ζηταμε να μας στελνουν ενα m/e performance at MCR και στο Charter party speed εχοντας την Μηχανη να δουλευει για 1- 2 ωρες στο MCR και αυτο 4 φορες τον μηνα. Ετσι ελπιζουμε στο να μπορει να ξεκαπνισει καπως η μηχανη.

----------


## paparounas

> ΜΑΘΕ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ....Κ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ......ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΄΄instraction manyal'' ΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ  ΚΑΠΩΣ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ......INSTRUCTION MANUAL!!ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΟ ΄΄καταλαβενω΄΄ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ καταλαβαινω....& ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΟ ΄΄επιδει ΄΄ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ επειδη!!!ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ??
> ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ(ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ) Κ ΝΑ ΣΕΒΕΣΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΙΡΑ ΕΝΟΣ ΓΕΡΟΥ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥ!!!


 nai gnosti mou se vlepo eisai asteri mono min rotas polla trava na diavaseis kai ligo katalaves......

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> nai gnosti mou se vlepo eisai asteri mono min rotas polla trava na diavaseis kai ligo katalaves......


Καλησπερα ''συναδελφε γνωστη του βαποριου''!!!Δε θα μπω στη διαδικασια λογομαχιας μαζι σου γιτι σιγουρα εχεις μεγαλυτερη πειρα στην αγνοια κ ασχετοσυνη αρα  θα χασω στα σημεια,  οποτε ας αφησουμε το κοινο να κρινει!!!Καλες βαρδιες....αν ξερεις τι εστι βαρδια...

----------


## paparounas

[QUOTE=ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ;542896]Καλησπερα ''συναδελφε γνωστη του βαποριου''!!!Δε θα μπω στη διαδικασια λογομαχιας μαζι σου γιτι σιγουρα εχεις μεγαλυτερη πειρα στην αγνοια κ ασχετοσυνη αρα  θα χασω στα σημεια,  οποτε ας αφησουμε το κοινο να κρινει!!!Καλες βαρδιες....αν ξερεις τι εστι βαρδια...[/QUO
ela pigene na diavaseis an thes tha sou steilo kai vivlia

----------


## paparounas

a xexasa na sou po diagramata  stis ilektromixanes den pernoun min ta les ayta entaxei asteri mou pieseis vlepeis kai kaysaeria kai katalaveneis ti ginetai ta sigrinoun me tis paralaveis alla panta tha einai ligo pesmenes esto kai meta apo episkeyei...

----------


## roussosf

> a xexasa na sou po diagramata  stis ilektromixanes den pernoun min ta les ayta entaxei asteri mou pieseis vlepeis kai kaysaeria kai katalaveneis ti ginetai ta sigrinoun me tis paralaveis alla panta tha einai ligo pesmenes esto kai meta apo episkeyei...


Διαγραμματα δεν παίρνουν επειδη δεν θέλουν- δεν ειναι απαραίτητο
 η επειδη η μηχανη μπορεί να μην έχει την υποδομή για δυναμοδείκτη???????????

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> a xexasa na sou po diagramata  stis ilektromixanes den pernoun min ta les ayta entaxei asteri mou pieseis vlepeis kai kaysaeria kai katalaveneis ti ginetai ta sigrinoun me tis paralaveis alla panta tha einai ligo pesmenes esto kai meta apo episkeyei...


Απο αυτο κ μονο δειχνει τι γνωσεις εχεις!!Κοψε τη παπαρουνα σε εχει καψει!!Γραφε ελληνικα και πριν πεις οτιδηποτε λεγε μια καλησπερα..καλημερα!!
Ελα πες ποσες????Ξερεις εσυ!!!

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

[QUOTE=paparounas;542902]


> Καλησπερα ''συναδελφε γνωστη του βαποριου''!!!Δε θα μπω στη διαδικασια λογομαχιας μαζι σου γιτι σιγουρα εχεις μεγαλυτερη πειρα στην αγνοια κ ασχετοσυνη αρα  θα χασω στα σημεια,  οποτε ας αφησουμε το κοινο να κρινει!!!Καλες βαρδιες....αν ξερεις τι εστι βαρδια...[/QUO
> ela pigene na diavaseis an thes tha sou steilo kai vivlia


Καλημερα μαστορα!!Τα μονα βιβλια που πιστευω οτι εχεις ειναι τα ARLEKIN & παιδικα!!
επειδη η σελιδα ειναι σοβαρη αν θες λογομαχια αλλου!Γραφε ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> a xexasa na sou po diagramata  stis ilektromixanes den pernoun min ta les ayta entaxei asteri mou pieseis vlepeis kai kaysaeria kai katalaveneis ti ginetai ta sigrinoun me tis paralaveis alla panta tha einai ligo pesmenes esto kai meta apo episkeyei...


Τελικα εισαι αρχιμαστορας...!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Ρε παιδιά !!! Δεν χρειάζονται όλα αυτά ! συνάδελφοι είστε ! Σας παρακαλώ θερμα ,το θέμα να τελειώσει εδώ ! Σας ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΣΕ ΕΚΤΙΜΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΠΕΜΨΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟ'Ι'ΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΜΟΜΕΤΡΟ .ΒΓΑΖΩΝΤΑΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΟΔΕΙΚΤΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΑΚΙ ΑΝΑ ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΟ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ Ο ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΕ Η ΑΙΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΕΝΟΥΝ ΣΠΙΘΕΣ.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΕΛΑΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΜΒΕΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΕΙ


και στη περιπτωση αυτη τι κανουμε?βγαζουμε εμβολο για αλλαγη ελατηριων??η μειωνοιυμε παροχη ελαιου??

----------


## Eng

Οταν είναι σταματημένη ή μηχανή, κοιταζεις απο τη σάρωση το κάθε έμβολο και βλέπεις πως είναι τα ελατήρια. Σίγουρα κάποια θα είναι κολλιμενα. τοτε προ χώρας σε αλλαγή των κατεστραμμένων ελατηρίων,  καθαρίσεις την περιοχή των εμβόλων καθώς και τη σάρωση. Οσο για τα κυλινδρελαια, θα πρέπει να δεις εαν σε όλα τα έμβολα εχεις λερωμενη περιοχή εκεί που είναι τα έλατηρια, αν ναι τοτε θα πρεπει να τα διορθώσεις. Είναι όμως σημαντικό ο εκαστωτε Πρωτος να ακολουθεί πάντα την ειδική κατανάλωση κυλιδρελαιου που αναφέρει ο κατασκευαστής. Η αύξηση της δόσης απο τον Πρωτο σίγουρα οφείλεται σε κάποιο σφάλμα  π.χ αυξημένο wear down των χιτωνιων και πρέπει να διορθωθεί άμεσα.

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> a xexasa na sou po diagramata  stis ilektromixanes den pernoun min ta les ayta entaxei asteri mou pieseis vlepeis kai kaysaeria kai katalaveneis ti ginetai ta sigrinoun me tis paralaveis alla panta tha einai ligo pesmenes esto kai meta apo episkeyei...


κυριε παπαρουνα τι βαθμο εχετε?

----------


## paparounas

> κυριε παπαρουνα τι βαθμο εχετε?


Dokimos esei kyrie sokrati ti vathmo exetai kai ti sxoli exetaii teliosei?

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> Dokimos esei kyrie sokrati ti vathmo exetai kai ti sxoli exetaii teliosei?


κυριε παραρουνα!!καλησπερα χρονια πολλα...
αν υποθεσω απο το ονομα οτι εκτος απο δοκιμος κανεις κ παπαρουνες καλο ειναι να δωσεις ουρα για εξεταση!!
καλες γιορτες...υγεια κ οτι ποθεις.
(γραφε ελληνικα...κανονισμος)

----------


## paparounas

Kales giortes episeis kai esei oti potheis oti xriazesai apo thema vivlia kai video gia armosi kai exarmosei kyria mixaneis akoma kai sulzer kai b&w kai gia ruthmiseis vit ktl pes na sta steilo

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> Kales giortes episeis kai esei oti potheis oti xriazesai apo thema vivlia kai video gia armosi kai exarmosei kyria mixaneis akoma kai sulzer kai b&w kai gia ruthmiseis vit ktl pes na sta steilo


σας ευχαριστω πολυ μαστροπαπαρουνα! αληθεια εισαι δοκιμος κ γνωριζεις τοσα πολλα...ευγε.
τελικα  εισαι τοσο καλος.
ειλικρινα ομως καλες γιορτες ...υγεια κ καλες θαλασσες!

----------

